

Get YC application advice from alumni over great food - eddylu
http://www.grubwith.us/groups/hacker-news

======
mp3jeep01
Looking forward to grubbing with some people! Join me next Tuesday!

------
ammmir
great idea. i just signed up for the mountain view one. can't wait to find out
who else is applying!

~~~
jmathai
I signed up for Mountain View as well.

------
tourbillonfunk
I can't wait to see you guys at Shabu! :) Anyone else flying down from Vegas?

